# Erfahrungen gesucht mit Hufing Tronic Modellbautechnik GmbH.



## Populier (26 Februar 2015)

Habe ende Dezember eine Bestellung bei diesen Firma gemacht und sofort € 109 bezahlt. Das Geld soll sagt Hufing auf eine Rechnung überwiesen sein die man seit 2 Jahren nicht mehr nutzt. Die Sparkasse weigert sich mein Geld zurück zu zahlen weil es auf das richtige Konto (von Hufing) überwiesen ist. Habe Hufing gebeten mein Geld zurück zu geben aber die Firma reagiert nicht mehr. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diese Firma aus Iserlohn oder weisz jemand wie ich mein Geld wieder zurück bekommen kann??

Grüssen aus Holland

Hennie Al


----------



## Populier (27 Februar 2015)

Heute folgende Email erhalten:

Zitat:
gestern habe ich endlich die Zahlung erhalten.
Die Artikel sind somit unterwegs.
Wahnsinn, was die Banken heute mit dem Geld machen.

Ich glaube meine Fragen brauchen keine Antwort mehr.
Danke

Hennie Al


----------



## Hippo (27 Februar 2015)

Na gut - so gaaaaanz unschuldig ist der aber dann auch nicht. Wenn das alte Konto noch besteht hätte er auch Zugriff drauf gehabt ....
Und wenn das Konto NICHT mehr bestanden hätte ...
... hätte es Dir die Sparkasse mitgeteilt


----------



## flora123 (28 September 2017)

Habe kein einziges Problem mit den lieferung von Ledleiste gehabt.Sehr schnelle Lieferung und sehr Preisswert.Mfg.A. van Doeveren


----------



## Martin22 (28 September 2017)

Leichenschänder


----------

